# Nib Polishing?



## dansills (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe a dumb question but can a Heritance nib be polished to all silver?  Best method to do so?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 13, 2012)

You would most likely remove all plating and would be polishing bare steel.

I would say try this on a daycom nib first but what is really interesting is those nibs are not steel.  They are some sort of alloy or aluminum because a magnet will not stick to them.


----------



## schreiber (Sep 13, 2012)

There are some stainless steels that are non-magnetic, I believe.


----------



## dansills (Sep 13, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> You would most likely remove all plating and would be polishing bare steel.
> 
> I would say try this on a daycom nib first but what is really interesting is those nibs are not steel.  They are some sort of alloy or aluminum because a magnet will not stick to them.



So only the Bocks can be polished?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2012)

I would not recommend polishing any nib--most are plated and I doubt the plating is very thick, since it should not be subject to any wear from friction--nothing touches it.

As to magnetism, sounded like an interesting question, so Dawn grabbed the cap from a zen pen (only magnet we had nearby) and dipped it into the Heritance nibs.

See picture---I'd say definitely magnetic!!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2012)

Strictly intellectual curiosity raised by the thread, Mike.  

No intent to reply to your post, specifically.


----------



## GoatRider (Sep 13, 2012)

schreiber said:


> There are some stainless steels that are non-magnetic, I believe.



Just about any stainless that contains chrome and nickel will be non-magnetic. I think it's called the "austenitic alloy" series 300.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 13, 2012)

dansills said:


> Maybe a dumb question but can a Heritance nib be polished to all silver?  Best method to do so?



If you want an all silver nib, you could plate it silver and as long as you don't plate the tip I doubt you will have any problems since the plating is so thin.

I bought a little pen plater from Rio Grande and while not a heavy duty plating setup, it does plate small objects pretty well.  I've only plated gold and nickel so far but might get some silver solution and play around with plating silver as well.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm known for silly posts, so here I go again.......

Why not just purchase the correct sized polished nib? I know that they are available from Bock , JoWo and Schmidt?


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 13, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> I'm known for silly posts, so here I go again.......
> 
> Why not just purchase the correct sized polished nib? I know that they are available from Bock , JoWo and Schmidt?


Maybe he already has a semi flex Heritance #6 FINE and doesn't want or like the Jowo nibs. 

Next shooter step right up! :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm known for silly posts, so here I go again.......
> ...



ROTFLMAO! OK....other than that.) 

Actually, I was just wondering if the OP was aware that there are other choices for silver toned nibs. Personally, I can't tell a great deal of difference between the Schmidt polished fine and the heritance #5 fine. Trying to accurately polish a gold plated, steel "flex" nib sure seems like a lot of work for $6- what I paid for my last Schmidt polished nib.

AND, I ain't dead, yet. So keep shootin', cowboy. LOL!


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 13, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> ROTFLMAO! OK....other than that.)
> 
> Actually, I was just wondering if the OP was aware that there are other choices for silver toned nibs. Personally, I can't tell a great deal of difference between the Schmidt polished fine and the heritance #5 fine. Trying to accurately polish a gold plated, steel "flex" nib sure seems like a lot of work for $6- what I paid for my last Schmidt polished nib.
> 
> AND, I ain't dead, yet. So keep shootin', cowboy. LOL!



Too funny! :wink:

OK to show what rock I've been under........ Who sells #5 and #6 Schmidt nibs that FIT kit feeds, Heritance feeds or Bock Feeds?

I have half a dozen Schmidt nibs but they don't fit anything I've got.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

George:
I only know FOR SURE about these three Schmidt nibs, as they are the only ones that I have used recently. 

The Schmidt 760 and 761 fit the Dayacom Jr. Series that I have (the newest release), Berea Triton, et. al (there MAY BE SLIGHT differences between the Triton, Atrax, Rhinehart, Sedona, Baron, Navigator front sections, but these old eyes DON'T SEE any differences) and they even "sorta" work with the some of the "odd ball" PSI #5 products (namely Vertex and one or two others).

The Schmidt 762 fits and works with all of the Berea #6 pens that I have made, as well as the Majestic and others.

Other than those three nibs, I DON'T KNOW SCHMIDT. As far as where to get them, without starting vendor wars, One or more IAP Vendors stocks these products. I'll let those vendors that sell these products PM you directly. DAMNED POLITICALLY CORRECT OF ME, AIN'T IT


----------



## dansills (Sep 13, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ROTFLMAO! OK....other than that.)
> ...



This is what I was told as well .. They wouldn't fit.  So I guess I'm going to have to break down and buy a bock.  I sure wish kit manufacturers/sellers would give an option of two-tone or polished nib


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

dansills said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...


 
I have QUITE A FEW Bock, Schmidt, MeisterNib (JoWo) and a few Heritance nibs in the market place for several years. If there are fit issues, I'm unaware of them.  Sometimes (usually) nib change out is more than just taking one off of a feed and substituting another. I recommend "Behind the Nib" in the library, here. Some of the material is outdated, BUT STILL an excellent place to start with nib replacement.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's a video that might help as to changing a nib on a component set.
CLASSIC NIB - videos


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 13, 2012)

dansills said:


> ...
> This is what I was told as well .. They wouldn't fit.  So I guess I'm going to have to break down and buy a bock.  I sure wish kit manufacturers/sellers would give an option of two-tone or polished nib



Look on the bright side....... putting a polished steel Bock nib on your pen is going to add name brand recognition to your pen and shows the customer or friend that you care enough about your pen to include only the best nib available!

Anyone who knows nibs is going to recognize the name Bock!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 14, 2012)

dansills said:


> This is what I was told as well .. They wouldn't fit.  So I guess I'm going to have to break down and buy a bock.  I sure wish kit manufacturers/sellers would give an option of two-tone or polished nib



Not a bad idea Dan! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## dansills (Sep 14, 2012)

PR_Princess said:


> dansills said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I was told as well .. They wouldn't fit. So I guess I'm going to have to break down and buy a bock. I sure wish kit manufacturers/sellers would give an option of two-tone or polished nib
> ...


 
Gee .. surely you didnt think that was directed towards you or Ed
:biggrin: - Now please hurry up and make it available :biggrin:


----------

